# Chenille Wash Pad Options



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm looking to get a new wash pad, I've had my Meguairs Microfibre wash mitt for a long long time now and I think the game has moved on since then. 

I've heard good things about Chenille noodle types but want to try keep away from mitts now and stick to a wash pad but my search so far has given few options - green Chemical Guys and the Kent sponge which i think has two different sides are ones that come to mind. 

The ideal one for me would be the size of the regular Incredipad so not too big. I believe only a few months ago such a wash pad was actually available from CYR but I found out about it too late and it has just been replaced by one thats now bigger than the Incredipad XL, thats getting quite big and bulky in my eyes. 

What options are out there for Chenille wash pads? 

Thanks


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Your right to go smaller as the real biguns become unwieldy when drenched. These premium ones are really nice. I have the big one but will get one if these.
https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-6-x-8-premium-korean-microfiber-wash-pad/


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Pretty sure jon of forensic liked these or similar
https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trade-quality-2-in-1-micro-fibre-wiggly-wash-pad-549771681


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I like the Chemical Guys noodle mitts, I've got a couple. They're a good size and well made.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

RS3 said:


> Your right to go smaller as the real biguns become unwieldy when drenched. These premium ones are really nice. I have the big one but will get one if these.
> https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/the-cyclone-6-x-8-premium-korean-microfiber-wash-pad/


Not chenille but absolutely brilliant.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

CarPro Mitt for me

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/carpro-hand-wash-mitt

Single sided, easy on and off, doesn't hold too much wash solution; may suit your washing style


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I must add that ATM I am in the camp Chenille is the best. Everything and anything will mar if scrutinised. Chenille does not mar anywhere near as much, a very acceptable amount considering. I would not use a MF pad if someone bought it for me in all honesty. OMHO and choice until something better comes along:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why Chenille mitts are considered be more safe than something like Incredimitt/Pad?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

sm81 said:


> Why Chenille mitts are considered be more safe than something like Incredimitt/Pad?


This has a lot to do with that view:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

RS3 said:


> Pretty sure jon of forensic liked these or similar
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trade-quality-2-in-1-micro-fibre-wiggly-wash-pad-549771681


I have the Halfords version of this, it's pretty good.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

minimadmotorman said:


> I have the Halfords version of this, it's pretty good.


I meant to put this one up.





Like the OP, i'm not a fan of mitts, much prefer a pad so a 6 x 8 chenille pad would be ideal but the top suppliers such as Rag Company don't do them so I either lose my snobbery or go with a good mf pad.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks all for the suggestions thus far, I wonder if I might need to be more flexible as its looking like the options are a chenille wash pad with two different sides, wash mitts (i'd be using it as a 'pad'), or a microfibre offering like the one mentioned by RS3 or the Klin one attached.

For reference, the top grey one is basically the 'ideal' one for me though unfortunately not now available, the new one dwarfs it. If only both were on offer - gap in the market for any vendors reading!


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Itstony said:


> I must add that ATM I am in the camp Chenille is the best. Everything and anything will mar if scrutinised. Chenille does not mar anywhere near as much, a very acceptable amount considering. I would not use a MF pad if someone bought it for me in all honesty. OMHO and choice until something better comes along:thumb:


Are you using a mitt currently Tony or found a pad to suit your needs?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AD18 said:


> For reference, the top grey one is basically the 'ideal' one for me though unfortunately not now available, the new one dwarfs it. If only both were on offer - gap in the market for any vendors reading!


I agree with you on the top one - the ideal size for me as well. :thumb:

Shame they chose to replace it with a much larger version (27cm x 27cm :doublesho) that holds far too much water and doesn't seem to be going down too well. 

If it ain't broke why change it. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've contacted CYR and they have advised that they won't be bringing back the original smaller size of Chenille Armstrong wash pad, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Alan W said:


> I agree with you on the top one - the ideal size for me as well. :thumb:
> 
> Shame they chose to replace it with a much larger version (27cm x 27cm :doublesho) that holds far too much water and doesn't seem to be going down too well.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with you there, thanks for asking though its definitely a shame its not coming back, if only offering both sizes was an option then it would cater for all. I could live with it being a bit bigger (if it really needed changing!) but 27cm squared is way too much in that direction for me. I can see myself dropping it or needing to use two hands lol. 
Might need to scrap the chenille idea and look at those smaller microfibre offerings, choices seem limited...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have the original Armstrong Chenille which I've only used twice... Will sell for the right price 

In all honesty, I still prefer my Dooka or MF mitts/pads over it despite it supposedly being safer (not really when the mitt is wet/used with shampoo). It just doesn't glide over the paint in the same way.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

From the noodle wash mitts (not pads) I have...
10/10 - £9.49 each Chemical Guys - https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/chemical-guys-chenille-microfiber-premium-wash-mitt.html Really nice; large and well made.
7/10 - £7.99 each (or when in stock 2 for £10.29 ish) - Amazon's offering - https://amzn.to/31cRPag A good size and pretty well made. The inside layer moves about a bit but not a deal breaker.
6/10 - Simoniz - £4 each - https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272481543 Decent, well made, but very small.

The Chemical Guys one would be the one I would put my name to if I was recommending one. :thumb:

If you really want a double sided chenille wash pad (rather than a mitt), you can always stuff a sponge inside one of the above, cut the cuff off and stitch closed. It would be simple to do.


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> I have the original Armstrong Chenille which I've only used twice... Will sell for the right price
> 
> In all honesty, I still prefer my Dooka or MF mitts/pads over it despite it supposedly being safer (not really when the mitt is wet/used with shampoo). It just doesn't glide over the paint in the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Sent a quick PM over to you when you get a moment.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I've just started using these from Clean Your Car, they seem really good but turn the water a little pink! but don't let that put you off
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-microfibre-wash-sponge


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Another option - same both sides:
https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-car...rior-accessories/race-glaze-shampoo-wash-pad/


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've used quite a few and I rate the Gtechniq Mitt very highly....


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Softest is the original-Norwex. They are create chenille. Top product to wash car without scratch


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Glen B said:


> I've just started using these from Clean Your Car, they seem really good but turn the water a little pink! but don't let that put you off
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-microfibre-wash-sponge





RaceGlazer said:


> Another option - same both sides:
> https://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-car...rior-accessories/race-glaze-shampoo-wash-pad/





NickP said:


> I've used quite a few and I rate the Gtechniq Mitt very highly....





galamaa said:


> Softest is the original-Norwex. They are create chenille. Top product to wash car without scratch


Thanks for the additional suggestions guys, will take a look into all those as well.

@galamaa , is this what you mean? https://www.amazon.ca/Norwex-Chenille-Hand-Towel-Pomegranate/dp/B0828B6PD3


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I just pick up the incredibly soft but incredible value Simoniz noodle mitts from Tesco I always have a few in stock change them every siz months and for £3.50 /4 are insane value.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133472034442


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

AD18 said:


> Thanks for the additional suggestions guys, will take a look into all those as well.
> 
> @galamaa , is this what you mean? https://www.amazon.ca/Norwex-Chenille-Hand-Towel-Pomegranate/dp/B0828B6PD3


Nope. This one: https://www.amazon.ca/Norwex-Chenil...oth&qid=1599578411&sprefix=norwex+car&sr=8-14


----------



## Gho5t (Feb 14, 2019)

I've bought 2 of these klin from in2detailing

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/klin-korea-wash-pad?_pos=2&_sid=65bb2a7aa&_ss=r

I noticed cyr a while back on their Instagram page were really pushing klin and how good they were and recently don't stock them.
When asked how they compare with their chenille pad they just referred to the article by pro Detailer.

My personal opinion is the klin are nice and very soft I personally don't like the feel of noodle style pads/mitts I don't like they feel against the bodywork.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Wax Planet have just got one in stock, not used it but anything Iv had from them has been top notch.

https://waxplanet.co.uk/products/cheneille-microfibre-wash-pad?_pos=2&_sid=181d1244b&_ss=r

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

The sonax noodle sponge is all you need, used them for years and they are the best by far


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Gho5t said:


> I've bought 2 of these klin from in2detailing
> 
> My personal opinion is the klin are nice and very soft I personally don't like the feel of noodle style pads/mitts I don't like they feel against the bodywork.


You're not the first to now say this, I think Brian felt the same regarding feel against the paint a number of posts back. Is it more grabby or something?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I would argue that if you can feel the noodle wash mitt grab at the panel, you don't have enough shampoo between the wash mitt and the panel. I don't experience any grab with the Chemical Guys Noodle Wash Mitt. Shampoo is applied via foam cannon so there's plenty of it. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Got an email from HDD about this today, looks very nice based on photos.

https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co...568&utm_medium=email&utm_source=shopify_email


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Got an email from HDD about this today, looks very nice based on photos.
> 
> https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co...568&utm_medium=email&utm_source=shopify_email


That's the same photo as the wax planet one I posted 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Kenan said:


> That's the same photo as the wax planet one I posted
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


My bad didn't see that


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kenan said:


> Wax Planet have just got one in stock, not used it but anything Iv had from them has been top notch.





atbalfour said:


> Got an email from HDD about this today, looks very nice based on photos.


Those do look nice but are just too big and unwieldy at 10" x 10" for me, unfortunately.  They will weigh a fair bit when laden with water and be heavy to drag about a panel. Something like 8" x 8" would be my preferred size.

Alan W


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Wax Planet have just got one in stock, not used it but anything Iv had from them has been top notch.
> 
> https://waxplanet.co.uk/products/cheneille-microfibre-wash-pad?_pos=2&_sid=181d1244b&_ss=r
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk





atbalfour said:


> Got an email from HDD about this today, looks very nice based on photos.
> 
> https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co...568&utm_medium=email&utm_source=shopify_email





Alan W said:


> Those do look nice but are just too big and unwieldy at 10" x 10" for me, unfortunately.  They will weigh a fair bit when laden with water and be heavy to drag about a panel. Something like 8" x 8" would be my preferred size.
> 
> Alan W


Ah! I thought the CYR offering was a unique option. Are we potentially seeing the same pad being sold by different vendors?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AD18 said:


> Ah! I thought the CYR offering was a unique option. Are we potentially seeing the same pad being sold by different vendors?


Look like it and I found some of the photos used by CYR on Alibaba that seems to confirm it. 

Alan W


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Alan W said:


> Look like it and I found some of the photos used by CYR on Alibaba that seems to confirm it.
> 
> Alan W


Got a link 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kenan said:


> Got a link
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


It was weeks ago when I looked so it's not saved in my History.

However, there was a minimum quantity involved of 1,000 if I remember correctly so probably not what you're looking for.

Alan W


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

@GeeWhizRS 

Certainly not the case with regards to shampoo. I dose my shampoo so know exact ratios & the same ratio with the Dooka/MF pads is far smoother on the paint than the premium noodle pad. If a noodle mitt needs additional shampoo via foam cannon to be smooth then that confirms to me it doesn't glide as well.

Feel people are relying too much on the results from the PVD test. If you look into it properly, the noodle mitts are no safer than the MF or Dooka when in use with shampoo. The only real debatable difference is how easily they release dirt but then I clean my mitt/pad out thoroughly regardless of type after each panel so that doesn't matter to me. I check them before dunking into the shampoo bucket as well to ensure no large bits of debris remain.

As for the comparison with MF pads/mitts, I own a Klin MF wash pad which I like but having recently compared to the Gyeon MF Mitt, the Klin is noticeably less soft & my partner + parents have felt both & said the same. Both a practically brand new so no difference in age/use. If I was recommending a MF wash mitt I'd suggest the Gyeon 100%. Never thought there was a difference in these MF wash mitts/pads but I've proved myself wrong.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> As for the comparison with MF pads/mitts, I own a Klin MF wash pad which I like but having recently compared to the Gyeon MF Mitt, the Klin is noticeably less soft & my partner + parents have felt both & said the same. Both a practically brand new so no difference in age/use. If I was recommending a MF wash mitt I'd suggest the Gyeon 100%. Never thought there was a difference in these MF wash mitts/pads but I've proved myself wrong.


Have you tried any MF mitts or pads, other than the above Brian, and how do they compare with the softness of the Gyeon product?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

They are over 100% different. This is why I suggest Norwex. Absolutely different product, if I compare 6 euros-10Euroschenille pad compare to Norwex.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Quite pricey from Norwex

Car Wash Mitt

https://shopuk.norwex.co.uk/en_GB/customer/shop/product-detail/1088411

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norwex-C...133418571117?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10

Linda shows us how to use the Norwex products -


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

yes, Linda is not very smart car washer,... but yes product is pricey, but works. Many of us dont know, how to wash cars, but... we are trying..... This washmitt is interesting, because if you clean it on bucket, then muck, sand and so one comes of really easy. I have test also 6 euros, and they are hold muck and sand. After 10 wash, cheaper going harder, but norwex hold is softness and wont scratch your car. Absolutely different product.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You've convinced me and order placed! :lol:

Thanks guys. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I watched that Norwex video and then watched a different one....

Completely ignoring the fact that they're only using ONE bucket of just water, I'm really not sure you should be doing this with your mitt for best results? :wall: :lol:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Weird as my Mum was ranting on about Norwex the other day. Might actually start to pay some attention and tactically ask her if they make car cleaning mitts ... 

Brian interesting to hear your results with the Gyeon Mitt - Gyeon obvs don't make those themselves so I would have suspected they'd have been similar/same as other Korean ones. That said some of the composition of mitts i.e. polyester/polyamide can alter between 70/30 and 80/20 - do you know if the composition was the same for the two mitts compared and did they have a similar density?

Must say I love the Rag Company mitts and their wash pads are perfectly sized - call me a brand snob but I am yet to be disappointed with anything I have bought from them and it'll take quite a bit to sway me away!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Have to agree with, Brian re the KL!N and Gyeon mitts...I mentioned the same issues on the BH AUTO-MITT NOODLE thread, the KL!N is nowhere near as soft as a Gyeon Smoothie and has shorter pile fibres.

According to the PB website the Gyeon Smoothie is a 80/20 mix with a 22mm pile, so what that makes the KL!N I have no idea.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Alan W said:


> Have you tried any MF mitts or pads, other than the above Brian, and how do they compare with the softness of the Gyeon product?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Only others I have tried are the Microfibre Madness pad & mitt. They are very different again to the Gyeon & Klin. Entirely different pile, less strands, less dense pile. Again these are even more rough compared to the Klin. I still like them but if you are looking for a soft wash media, I wouldn't recommend.



atbalfour said:


> Weird as my Mum was ranting on about Norwex the other day. Might actually start to pay some attention and tactically ask her if they make car cleaning mitts ...
> 
> Brian interesting to hear your results with the Gyeon Mitt - Gyeon obvs don't make those themselves so I would have suspected they'd have been similar/same as other Korean ones. That said some of the composition of mitts i.e. polyester/polyamide can alter between 70/30 and 80/20 - do you know if the composition was the same for the two mitts compared and did they have a similar density?
> 
> Must say I love the Rag Company mitts and their wash pads are perfectly sized - call me a brand snob but I am yet to be disappointed with anything I have bought from them and it'll take quite a bit to sway me away!


I don't know where Gyeon source these from but there is a clear difference in the quality of the MF imo. I wonder if the rag master would possibly be more comparable to the Gyeon? I like you always though they were all the same, just generic MF mitts with the brand stitched onto the cuff but clearly not.



AndyQash said:


> Have to agree with, Brian re the KL!N and Gyeon mitts...I mentioned the same issues on the BH AUTO-MITT NOODLE thread, the KL!N is nowhere near as soft as a Gyeon Smoothie and has shorter pile fibres.
> 
> According to the PB website the Gyeon Smoothie is a 80/20 mix with a 22mm pile, so what that makes the KL!N I have no idea.


Yeah I'm a little bit sceptical with the PVD test due to this glaring 'error'. They state the noodle glides over the paint easier than wool or MF but every time I've used a noodle mitt or pad it feels to me entirely different to what they say. When you find glaringly obvious discrepancies like this it then makes you question the rest of the results. When you look into it further you can then pick the resuls apart... Firstly the majority of the test is useless, such as the dry marring etc.

It's a wash mitt, you don't use it dry & with no shampoo. The only test that matters to me is how they feel & how much they marr when washing. In that area the PVD test confirmed wool & MF were identical to the noodle. You then need to ask what wool & mf wash media they used which they don't state I don't think (could be wrong). Was it the shorter wool pile like the quality dooka which releases dirt easily or was it the more generic long pile wool that traps everything. Did they use a quality MF mitt/pad or a nasty generic cheap one such as a Meguiars MF mitt which has 0 pile & is like a terry cloth.

It's a somewhat usful test but I take the results with a pinch of salt personally.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

